# 一等巡査



## kinai

Hi.

I am having problems translating the police ranks of Akira Amano elDLIVE.

The main character is supposed to be: 一等巡査 that has been translated as First Class Policeman, but his workmate that has a superior rank is only: 巡査 (Policeman/Policewoman).

Is there any other translation of 一等 that could mean junior or something similar?

Greetings.

Kinai.


----------



## M Mira

Do you have the pictures of the conversations in question and/or who this superior is? Because Wikipedia stated that the MC is a 巡査 without further distinction, I can't find much there.


----------



## kinai

M Mira said:


> Do you have the pictures of the conversations in question and/or who this superior is? Because Wikipedia stated that the MC is a 巡査 without further distinction, I can't find much there.



Yes, but I am not sure that I can post them here.

Kinai.


----------



## karlalou

Hi. I found a chart called 警察官の階級 at Japanese Wikipedia.

As you can see there 巡査 is the lowest rank, and there's another chart just below that one and you can see from it that 巡査 is further divided into from 一等 to 四等. And 巡査長 comes above 巡査.

My guess is the main character and his workmate are both 一等巡査 but the workmate is somewhat a little senior to the main character. I guess sometimes they call each other strictly spelling out ○○ 一等巡査. But another time they omit 〜等, and call them ○○巡査


----------



## kinai

M Mira said:


> Do you have the pictures of the conversations in question and/or who this superior is?



No exactly superior, but the main heroine have a senior rank.

In this link is the raw of the third chapter: http://imgur.com/a/SSt05

In the last pages you can see the uniform of the main character 九ノ瀬宙太 (Kokonose Chuuta) and the main heroine 其方美鈴 (Sonokata Misuzu). It is clear that they don't have the same rank because Sonokata uniform have three yellow chevrons in her sleeves and Kokonose only have one.

In the third panel of the left side, the cat-woman said:
九ノ瀬一等巡査の制服できたのね！
Kokonose 一等 Policeman uniform be ready!

And in the season 4 chapter 3, a box showed the following text:
其方美鈴巡査
Sonokata Misuzu Policewoman



karlalou said:


> Hi. I found a chart called 警察官の階級 at Japanese Wikipedia.
> 
> As you can see there 巡査 is the lowest rank, and there's another chart just below that one and you can see from it that 巡査 is further divided into from 一等 to 四等. And 巡査長 comes above 巡査.
> 
> My guess is the main character and his workmate are both 一等巡査 but the workmate is somewhat a little senior to the main character. I guess sometimes they call each other strictly spelling out ○○ 一等巡査. But another time they omit 〜等, and call them ○○巡査



I don't think that they have the same rank, as I already said.

Anyway, how would you translate it?

Greetings.

Kinai.


----------



## Shiratori99

I think the 一等 isn't part of his rank name, but rather refers to the uniform and means "high quality" here.


----------



## kinai

Shiratori99 said:


> I think the 一等 isn't part of his rank name, but rather refers to the uniform and means "high quality" here.



I don't think so. If 一等 refers to the uniform, how is that 巡査の is between 一等 and 制服.

I saw it translated as: First-class officer kokonose's uniform finally came in, huh. But it doesn't make sense that the new member is first-class officer (一等巡査) and the senior member is only officer (巡査). So I expected that 一等 could be translated or have a meaning similar to rookie, junior, ...

Greetings.

Kinai.


----------



## Shiratori99

kinai said:


> I don't think so. If 一等 refers to the uniform, how is that 巡査の is between 一等 and 制服.



巡査の制服 = police officer's uniform

I think that 一等　works as an adverb here that modifies できた. So it wasn't just made, it was made_ in a superb fashion_. I might be wrong, but as you said, it makes no sense as his rank.

Or it's an adjective modifying 巡査制服.


----------



## kinai

Shiratori99 said:


> 巡査の制服 = police officer's uniform
> 
> I think that 一等　works as an adverb here that modifies できた. So it wasn't just made, it was made_ in a superb fashion_. I might be wrong, but as you said, it makes no sense as his rank.



You are right. I was so focused with the ranks that I didn't think in other options.

I don't think that it means that it was made in a superb fashion, but if 巡査の制服 = police officer's uniform, then:
九ノ瀬一等巡査の制服できたのね！
Translation isn't:
First-class officer kokonose's uniform finally came in, huh
But:
Kokonose first/new police officer's uniform came in, huh.

What do you think??

Kinai.


----------



## Shiratori99

kinai said:


> You are right. I was so focused with the ranks that I didn't think in other options.
> 
> I don't think that it means that it was made in a superb fashion, but if 巡査の制服 = police officer's uniform, then:
> 九ノ瀬一等巡査の制服できたのね！
> Translation isn't:
> First-class officer kokonose's uniform finally came in, huh
> But:
> Kokonose first/new police officer's uniform came in, huh.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> Kinai.



I don't think that 一等 can be used meaning first or new. It's more like "first class", "high grade", etc. So it refers to the quality of the uniform.

Although I must say that 九ノ瀬一等巡査 is written without spaces is a bit confusing. I think it should be 九ノ瀬、一等巡査．．．


----------



## karlalou

> I don't think that they have the same rank, as I already said.
> Anyway, how would you translate it?


Yeah, I think the 一等 is the part of rank name, but I have no idea if the manga author strictly following the actual police system. As you know already 巡査 is a policeman or a patrolman. In the case of female officer, that would be a policewoman or patrolwoman. Or better yet use police officer or patrol officer. If they doesn't say any rank more than 巡査 how could we add more than that?

Consult with the author. Sometimes manga authors or even the fans draw a summary or a chart of the characters.


----------



## kinai

karlalou said:


> Yeah, I think the 一等 is the part of rank name, but I have no idea if the manga author strictly following the actual police system. As you know already 巡査 is a policeman or a patrolman. In the case of female officer, that would be a policewoman or patrolwoman. Or better yet use police officer or patrol officer. If they doesn't say any rank more than 巡査 how could we add more than that?
> 
> Consult with the author. Sometimes manga authors or even the fans draw a summary or a chart of the characters.



Please correct me if I am wrong, but according to my dictionary one of the meaning of 一 could be beginning or start. As 等 is translated as class, order, rank; could 一等巡査 be translated as police officer start or begining class? That's rookie or junior officer?

Greetings.

Kinai.


----------



## karlalou

kinai said:


> according to my dictionary one of the meaning of 一 could be beginning or start. As 等 is translated as class, order, rank; could 一等巡査 be translated as police officer start or begining class? That's rookie or junior officer?


No it's not possible when it comes to rank 一等 means higher than 二等.
However, possibly there's another rank above 一等 which is called 上等.


----------



## kinai

karlalou said:


> No it's not possible when it comes to rank 一等 means higher than 二等.
> However, possibly there's another rank above 一等 which is called 上等.


 
OK.  Then I have no idea what is the meaning. I will wait until I find more information.

Thanks for the help everybody.

Greetings.

Kinai.


----------

